

Apple, Samsung Agree to End Patent Suits Outside U.S - dannynemer
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-08-05/apple-samsung-agree-to-end-patent-suits-outside-u-s-.html

======
Zikes
Because as their rampant patent trolling gets called out and smacked down in
more sane courts, the US will become the lone lunatic and double down on
patent reforms so as not to look like the village idiot.

Of course we'll still look like the village idiot, but Apple and Samsung will
at least deny the rest of the world the opportunity to prove they can do
better.

------
AlyssaRowan
Good. Unfortunately, other phone manufacturers aren't in this pool.

I'm not sure if you include Microsoft in that assessment, but they're
certainly a big patent risk now that they did the Nokia & Nortel things, and
they know it.

------
shmerl
Why not in US?

~~~
thecopy
Probably because settelments are high and patents are more serious in the US.

------
curiousAl
So now it's down to a game of slapsies, but with borders.

